# antenna wire



## jettafocus (Oct 6, 2004)

im wanna put a plug and play xm setup in my 96 passat with the stock radio which has a tape deck and then i was told i need a fm modulator so i got that,,,, im gonna use the adapter for the tape deck but i got antenna adapter but i have a problem with the new antenna wire that goes from the stock antenna to the fm modulator, but heres the problem. now i need another antenna wire from the fm modualtor to the stock radio..where or what mod can i do for this????


----------

